# The Best Way to Clean My Keyboard



## legohalflife2man

I have the Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard. It is a very nice keyboard and I really enjoy gaming and web developing on it. However, due to my constant use of it, oils from my fingers are always rubbing off on the keys that I press when typing. This causes the keys to get somewhat greasy and shiny, making it unpleasant to type on. Since this keyboard was a $100 investment, I do not want to go out and buy another one simply because this one's keys are getting greasy. So, my best bet is to clean the keys off and clean them well.

My question is this: what is the best way to clean my keyboard? I've tried using streak-free wipes that I use for my monitor and they work alright, but they don't get all of the grease off of the keys. Does anyone have any suggestions for items or methods that I can use to clean my fairly-expensive keyboard? Thank you in advance for your assistance in this matter.


----------



## sokol

When I cleaned my $120 razer tarantula keyboard. I took out all the keys out cause I knew there was dirt, dust etc under the keys took out the keys cleaned it with damp cloth then I put put all the keys in my sink filled it will hot water this took all the grease and sticky stuff from my keys and put the keys back where they were and, worked great since.


----------



## drdallon

Well for cleaning the top of the keys off i take all the keys off, they take a washcloth and put it under hot water, ring it out, then scrub all the keys throughly. For cleaning under the keys im kinda of a worry wort so i dont use water. I take a can of dust off and spray it down till all the visible debrees are gone then go over it once or twice with a dry cloth and put the keys back on and your good to go.


----------



## Jerrick

And besides all this. Wash your hands, and if you are eating at your desk, keep a washcloth nearby so you can wipe you hands off before typing. Rubbing on your pants doesnt work that great.


----------



## scooter

Wash your hands...

EWw..this is like the 3rd thread about nasty keyboards..

EEWWWWW,..


----------



## gamerman4

I grabbed a bag of Q-tips and some alcohol and washed each key individually and then cleaned out the inside of the keyboard tray afterward.


----------



## legohalflife2man

I like the idea of taking out all of the keys and soaking them in hot water. How safe is it to take out all of the keys for someone who has never done it before? I'm worried that, if I try to take out the keys, I might break them or they might not go back in when I put them back.


----------



## atentora

gamerman4 said:


> I grabbed a bag of Q-tips and some alcohol and washed each key individually and then cleaned out the inside of the keyboard tray afterward.



That's what I do. I buy a pack or Q-tips and a bottle of rubbing alcohol for cleaning computers at work. (mostly just the fans and keyboard and such. Donated mice make me want to vomit...)

Just unscrew the back of the keyboard and take a look at the keys. It should be pretty simple to remove them. Keys tend to have a type of plasic snap thingy on each key. If you aren't stupid you should be able to figure out how to take them out. As for putting them back n the right order, take a picture or have an extra keyboard around to look at.

Also I think you Sig counts as spam.


----------

